# Is Grapefruit seed extract safe during pregnancy?



## VT mountaingirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi everyone!
I posted a few days ago in health and healing, but no one replied. Does anyone know if taking graprfruit seed extract is safe during pregnancy? My DH,DS,and I have been sick for awhile and know that would be the best thing to do. I just don't want to cause any problems with my baby. I am 35 weeks along, if that makes any difference. Thanks!


----------



## MammaKoz (Dec 9, 2003)

As far as I know it is? I take it all the time, as well during pregnancy and never had any problems. I wouldn't worry to be honest.









HTH!


----------



## angela dawn (Sep 25, 2006)

All I know is that in the healing with whole foods book by Paul Pitchford, it states that Grapefruit increases appetite during pregnancy. So I guess the mamma's who have really bad Morning sickness and cannot eat should try eating grapefruit.

I dont' know about Grapefruit seed extract though, I wouldn't think it would be much different, but who knows?


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I took it when I had the flu two weeks ago when I was about 35 weeks. I was taking GSE along with OptiBiotics and Pearl Probiotics. Sambucol Elderberry extract with zinc is also good.

Keri


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

How do you guys take your GSE? I tried it in water & it was awful. Also couldn't get DD to take it.


----------



## VT mountaingirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your replies! We take it in orange juice, that seems to get rid of most of the bitterness.


----------



## mexicomommy (Oct 24, 2005)

I am glad to hear you can take is as I took it a few weeks ago for some stomach issues I was having!
Charlsie


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

I take it all the time in a product called Agrisept-L. I post in Health and Healing about the product ages ago but no one replied. I am taking Agrisept for candida issues and it seems to be helping wonderfully along with a bit of a diet change. It's also supposed to help cure a world of other things. I bought it at my natural health food store.

Elderberry extract is NOT safe during pregnancy! Beware if you are taking it...


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
How do you guys take your GSE?

I take it in pill form.


----------



## Beth Ann (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
How do you guys take your GSE? I tried it in water & it was awful. Also couldn't get DD to take it.


This may sound weird but put it in a glass of milk. Grapefruit or orange juice work to. I never like taking it in water.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Hi Mama!
I'm in VT too







I do know that MW's give GSE when you test + for Group B strep during preg.

Birth Blessings!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

My midwife's assistant recommended it to me last week for a UTI.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

I have also used GSE in pregnancy- I take it in liquid form in orange juice. I also take probiotics along with it, during a different time of day.


----------



## VT mountaingirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Did any of you do a lower dose or anything? I have been doing the 10 drops in a good size glass of OJ three times a day. Just curious.


----------



## FayeO (Jan 5, 2007)

Another question:
Does anyone take extra Vitamin D while they are pregnant? I should have started a new thread but I am new to this and can't figure out how.

Anyway-I live in Wisconsin and get no sun all winter. So I usually always take 1000 - 2000 i.u. of Vitamin D every day. (in addition to regular multi or prenatal)

I am not sure if I should continue this or not but it seems crazy to go into Vit D depletion when I am pregnant (only 5 weeks right now)!
Unless it's harmful for a fetus...

thanks...if anyone knows.


----------



## azohri (Aug 19, 2008)

Faye,

I did some research and felt comfortable based on what I read taking 1000 IU of vitamin D a day. In fact, some scientists now think that many pregnant women and newborns are vitamin D deprived (depending on location and time of year). There was one clinical trial that had pregnant women taking 1000, 2000, or 3000 IU of Vit D with no apparent negative results so far. Not definitive, but in general the consensus seemed to be that 1000 IU wasn't dangerous, esp in the winter.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adoremybabe* 

Elderberry extract is NOT safe during pregnancy! Beware if you are taking it...

Um, source please? This contradicts everything else I have read.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

I take vitamin D while pregnant, I'm actually taking 2000 Iu a day because I was confirmed deficient even on 1000 a day. I wouldn't take more than 1000 without a confirmed deficiency though.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

(you guys do realize this thread is nearly a year old, right?)


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

Nope, totally didn't! I guess the vitamin D poster didn't realize she should start a new thread.

Welcome back from the dead, thread.


----------



## mrsdonut (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for this thread!!!


----------



## writeallie (Feb 22, 2017)

chlobo said:


> How do you guys take your GSE? I tried it in water & it was awful. Also couldn't get DD to take it.


You can also buy Grapefriut Seed Extract in pill form. I just couldn't stomach the taste, it was be young awful.


----------



## julioalmeda219 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank you, I was looking for something like this


----------

